# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wijngaarden (Nieuw-Lekkerland)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wijngaarden

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Kinderdijk, Nieuw-Lekkerland

Adres: Marslaan 167, Nieuw-Lekkerland


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wijngaarden*

----------

